# My Crypt Riser



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Well I finished another prop for 2012 that I am calling the crypt riser. I hope you like it.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I like it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think "Crypt Riser" is a good name for it

Nicely done! The paint and texturing look good, the bat and tombstone on the front of the crypt are suitably spooky touches, and the red lighting gives an eerie look to the prop as it rises.

I would love to see a picture of the motor and mechanism if you took one.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That's pretty dang cool.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great looking prop! When is the tutorial coming?!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice. The slow rise is a nice touch.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like him, that will look great in the graveyard. Nice work!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very cool, love the box and what is inside is a bonus!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love it! and love the props in the background, too.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome!! I love the detail on the outside.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I too like the name Crypt Riser, it fits! You really did a fantastic job on the display and it will look really good on Halloween with music and what ever else you have going with it.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking riser. Love the slow movement.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love everything you've done. Great job!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I love the slow rising motion. And just a thought as I watched the video - any chance you could hook a fogger into it so you get a little fog as the corpse rises?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Scubaspook, he is awesome! I like all the details especially the erie red glow of the bat's eyes, that is mirrored in the interior lighting. Very, very cool! I like Highbury's idea about the fog though, that would be very cool if you could do that, but if not, it is spectacular as it stands!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks pretty cool. With a blue wash lighting on it at night, if you could pump chilled fog into it so that it creeps out the top, it would look awesome! Still a great prop as it stands now, though.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think "Crypt Riser" is a good name for it
> 
> Nicely done! The paint and texturing look good, the bat and tombstone on the front of the crypt are suitably spooky touches, and the red lighting gives an eerie look to the prop as it rises.
> 
> I would love to see a picture of the motor and mechanism if you took one.


The internal workings are on my youtube channel. It should be the video right before this one. Here is the link.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

highbury said:


> I love the slow rising motion. And just a thought as I watched the video - any chance you could hook a fogger into it so you get a little fog as the corpse rises?


Fogger is doable as there is room for a small one.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Brilliant! You've got great mechanical ability. Very creative. I don't think I've seen a project quite like this one.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The crypt riser looks great. I really like how the crypt looks. Did you carve the bat or did you buy it somewhere? I'd like to get one.  You might consider aging the top a little so it looks as old as the sides. Thanks for adding the mechanism video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link to the mechanism, and what HZ said - I've never seen a prop quite like this one.


----------

